# what is the best mini loader



## fireman (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey guys I was wondering what is the best mini loader and what to expect to pay for a good used one with a grapple.most of our jobs are in back yards with grade and looking for a fast and easier way to remove brush and logs out of these areas.I have a skid steer but alot of times I cant get the skid steer into these areas to narrow or cause to much damage to property.whats the easiest way to remove brush ect.we use heavy duty carts but trying to take care of my groundies.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 8, 2008)

This one it is paid for!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 9, 2008)

I like the Gehl Advantage, they discontinued it, but they were importing it from Finland or such.







I think I posted some better pictures of it on other posts.

One of my clients bought one from Lincoln Contractors a few years ago.


----------



## lxt (Mar 9, 2008)

Fireman, the kanga is a nice affordable little loader!! as for the mini`s I would go with Bobcat or maybe the toro dingo, all these are a little costly though.

the bobcat mt52 new is around $18,000.00; toro Dingo is about 14k but their worth their weight in gold!!!

good luck

LXT............


----------



## John464 (Mar 9, 2008)

Toro Dingo, Ramrod Mini are both pretty good.

I wouldnt buy a mini, because the mini still requires another loader to load the dump truck. They dont lift high enough to load a dump truck. If you have a dump trailer or roll back truck then a mini would work well. We take down fence panels and put our ASV where the wood is at, id say 90% of the time. Took down one of those vinyl fences last week with some sort of articstic design on the top. Took us about 1hr to get it apart and about a half hour to put it back when we were finished. Was like a puzzle. Wished I had a mini then, but generally, we can get them down and back up pretty quickly.


----------



## Magnum783 (Mar 9, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> This one it is paid for!



That is one sweet tractor their rope. My parents had two of them growing in up I mowed for hours on one of those. I mean hours our lawn took 7hrs start to finish. Good little unit. As far as mini try the Vermeer one I have used one and it had plenty of power for the size I was quite impressed. It was the diesel version that I tried though. I am sure they are pricey but if it cuts time it will pay for itself in some amount of time.


----------



## poulson01 (Mar 9, 2008)

I paid around 12k for this one. With a thumb, it makes even big cleanups a two man job. I have a Case 855c with a 4 in 1 but that's for serious clearing, road building and earth moving. Those go for about 20-40k.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 9, 2008)

When looking at modles, look at the load cap, and be aware that they differ between wheeled and tracked equipment. By law, they use different percentages of tip weight.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 9, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> I paid around 12k for this one. With a thumb, it makes even big cleanups a two man job. I have a Case 855c with a 4 in 1 but that's for serious clearing, road building and earth moving. Those go for about 20-40k.



There great if you have the swing room, but FM needs something to get through narrow enrties on steep grade.


----------



## wdchuck (Mar 10, 2008)

I've been thinking about this topic during the weekend while hauling firewood, the local hardware store rents a walkbehind loader unit with attachments, have to see what it's capacities are though. 

Stall cleaning skidsteers are narrower, 36", agriculture folks use them, might be an option.


----------



## Pa Tree guy (Mar 10, 2008)

*mini skid steer*

http://www.newholland.com/h4/produc...D=000001277003&series=6139911&feature=6181211

check out New Hollands LS-125 It picks up 700lbs and is only 3 feet wide. Also it dumps a lot higher than other mini skids.


----------



## wdchuck (Mar 10, 2008)

Tradin Post has a package.


http://www.arboristsite.com/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=1176&limit=recent


.


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 10, 2008)

I have the mt-50 tracked mini and love it. I would prefer the newer mt-52 or mt-55 with joystick controls but, now that I'm used to the mt-50, the multiple lever controls aren't hard to use.

Advantages to tracks - float over mud, snow, brush piles, small logs, etc. Less pressure on lawns.

Disadvantage to tracks - you have to take wide turns so you don't tear up lawns, tipsy when going over curbs, loading onto trucks, trailers, etc.

At times, I wish I had a wheel loader, at other times, tracks. Overall, I like my tracked machine with 36" bucket and grapple a lot and will always own one so long as I'm still doing tree work.


----------



## Canyonbc (Mar 10, 2008)

Not that anyone values my opinion...and i know this machine never gets backed up around here ...

but my vote goes to Ram Rod Taskmaster...

they can lift 1200 lbs...have a stand on the back so your not walking behind the machine...

i dont no the excat numbers but in person i have seen then on grass and no tear up. 

They have tracked or wheeled...they make grapple units for them i have seen them adv. in Tree Service Magazine...

Dont get me wrong these things are cheap...but if your gonna go with a mini go with the biggest baddest one around...

Of course this is just my opinon an all...but what ever one you get best of luck. 

Canyon


----------



## capetrees (Mar 10, 2008)

Boxer makes a new 2008 32 hp diesel model mini skid loader that fits through 34 inch wide openings. Tracked too.


----------



## treepres1 (Mar 10, 2008)

*mini loader*

we have a mt52 bobcat great machine fits in a backyard gate less than 36in w.has a grapple att.,on tracks beats the hell out of 2-3 groundmen and a dolly and is always at work.we use it on turf sensitive jobs 9golf courses alot.demo a few and see which one you like.good luck.


----------



## Canyonbc (Mar 10, 2008)

capetrees said:


> Boxer makes a new 2008 32 hp diesel model mini skid loader that fits through 34 inch wide openings. Tracked too.



I know i love the Ram Rod and i still believe to this day its the best mini skid...want to do more research on Multi Trac Extreme though..

Boxer i feel is up and coming...they keep getting stronger bossier machines...i say within in the next ten years they are going to have an amazing machine. 

JMO


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 11, 2008)

What you can afford is surely going to play a role in what you get. I forgot to mention what I paid for my bobcat mt-50 tracked mini. Its a 2002 with about 600 hours on it now. I bought it in 2006 with 500 hours and paid $7400. I then paid about $500 for a thumb grapple and another $150 to have a local welding shop mount it on my 36" bucket. The tracks were fair and lasted me until recently when I spend another $500 for a set of aftermarket ones. So, overall, around $8,500k invested not including maintenancce and repairs to date which, except for having to replace the radiator, have been next to none.

I'm sure the new boxers, ram rods, ditch witch, etc loaders with higher lift capacities and bigger motors are better than my mt-50 and come with a price tag to match. I plan to upgrade in a couple of years once I pay off some other equipment. The question for anyone considering one of these little powerhouses is: Do I start out with the biggest and baddest mini with a price tag of $20k and up or do I start out with one that will get the job done and a price tag of $10k or even less? In either case, you'll get what you pay for but still be amazed that you went so long without one of these!

If you check out 'mini loader' or 'mini skid steer' on ebay, there are always a bunch of different models up for sale. That might give you an idea of what you can get for your money. Also, a year or so ago, there was a fairly good review of mini loaders in the tree care industry magazine. If you can find that issue, it might be worthwhile checking out. It discussed travel speeds, loading capabilities, engine options, etc for each major brand of mini.


----------



## Pete Samford (May 12, 2015)

I looked at Dingo and Kanga, both dear as poison. I ended up buying a Mcloughlin Mini Loader. Was $12 000 cheaper than the Kanga!! Come with a 4 in 1 too. Had a a while now, I treat it look crap and it hasn't let me down.


----------



## Pete Samford (May 12, 2015)

Pete Samford said:


> I looked at Dingo and Kanga, both dear as poison. I ended up buying a Mcloughlin Mini Loader. Was $12 000 cheaper than the Kanga!! Come with a 4 in 1 too. Had a a while now, I treat it look crap and it hasn't let me down.


Anyone reccomend a good mini excavator?


----------



## Ferguson system (May 24, 2015)

Kubota and Hitachi makes good mini excavators.


----------



## capetrees (May 24, 2015)

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/sop/5001933681.html


----------

